# Channel 6 / Help needed!



## Yvette1973

Dear forum members,

I'm a 37 years old woman from the Netherlands and this June I had brainsurgery at Karolinska Hospital Stockholm Sweden.
To cut a long story short, I travelled there to make use of the expertise and experience of Dr. Takanori Fukushima. He is a Japanese neurosurgeon who's currently working in the US and visited Stockholm for 3 days.
I was lucky to have him perform my surgery because he is one of the best neurosurgeons in the world.
Dr. Fukushima was featured many times in a Japanese TV-series called "Superdoctor" . When you search Youtube using "Dr. Fukushima" you'll find numerous clips.

When I met with Dr. Fukushima he again was being followed by a Japanese TV crew. This time to feature his "tour" through Europe.
My medical story, together with images of my surgery are supposed to be part of the series "Superdoctor" on Dr. Fukushima.

But here's my problem...
I don't know anyone in Japan to warn me when the episodes on Dr. Fukushima travelling in Europe will be aired. Nor am I able to visit any Japanese websites to inform myself.
It is a weird idea that I will be on television in Japan and not knowing when! 

Is there anyone who knows this televisionseries?
And perhaps even can tape it for me?

Thanks in advance!

Best wishes,
Yvette


----------



## pasturesnew

Yvette1973 said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I'm a 37 years old woman from the Netherlands and this June I had brainsurgery at Karolinska Hospital Stockholm Sweden.
> To cut a long story short, I travelled there to make use of the expertise and experience of Dr. Takanori Fukushima. He is a Japanese neurosurgeon who's currently working in the US and visited Stockholm for 3 days.
> I was lucky to have him perform my surgery because he is one of the best neurosurgeons in the world.
> Dr. Fukushima was featured many times in a Japanese TV-series called "Superdoctor" . When you search Youtube using "Dr. Fukushima" you'll find numerous clips.
> 
> When I met with Dr. Fukushima he again was being followed by a Japanese TV crew. This time to feature his "tour" through Europe.
> My medical story, together with images of my surgery are supposed to be part of the series "Superdoctor" on Dr. Fukushima.
> 
> But here's my problem...
> I don't know anyone in Japan to warn me when the episodes on Dr. Fukushima travelling in Europe will be aired. Nor am I able to visit any Japanese websites to inform myself.
> It is a weird idea that I will be on television in Japan and not knowing when!
> 
> Is there anyone who knows this televisionseries?
> And perhaps even can tape it for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best wishes,
> Yvette


Just a thought, can you not contact the TV Crew Company to send you a copy ?, if you can't recall the name, your hospital is sure to have there details on the visitor register...

GL


----------



## Joppa

I have just trawled TBS (Ch 6) website and apparently Super Doctor is an ongoing series, broadcasting around two episodes a year. Last programme was aired on 30th March (#12) this year, so next broadacst (#13) will be around Sep/Oct time, but it hasn't been announced yet. They say programme scheduling is announced around 3 weeks in advance. 
You can send an email inquiry in English at TBS GLOBAL SITE - Contact


----------



## Yvette1973

Thank you for your replies!
I´ll definately contact TBS.

Best wishes,
Yvette


----------

